# EMTECH CL100 CrossLinker + Breakthrough



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I wonder if adding EMTECH CL100 CrossLinker will toughen up the PPG Breakthrough?

This is an additive from Target coatings that makes waterborne coatings tougher by cross-linking.

*EMTECH CL100 CrossLinker improves the following physical characteristics and visual effects of the coating it is being added into:

Through-cure time
Gloss/sheen
Water and alcohol resistance
Scuff & mar resistance*

I wonder if it makes the BT satin a bit shinier? That would be excellent.

This sounds like something they might have taken out of the low VOC Breakthrough to make it environmentally compliant in certain states.

This might make a good experiment for you painting contractors seeking a better waterborne finish for cabinets.

Or, how about adding it to Scuff-X? It's already pretty tough. This might make it bullet proof...lol

https://www.targetcoatings.com/product/emtech-cl100-wb-crosslinker/


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Mr Smith said:


> I wonder if adding EMTECH CL100 CrossLinker will toughen up the PPG Breakthrough?
> 
> This is an additive from Target coatings that makes waterborne coatings tougher by cross-linking.
> 
> ...


Even bulletproof glass is not bullet proof


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Many moons ago, I was working for a contractor who put me in charge of the maintenance painting of a very large bank in downtown Chicago. I was there for 4 years, and they put in a new teller line in the lower level to make it quicker for people to cash their paychecks, it had six teller windows, with a slot made of bullet-proof glass. I talked with the glass installers and asked them how bulletproof the glass was, and they said for 3 or 4 shots it was great, but anyone peppering it with multiple rounds it would not hold up. https://www.quora.com/What-can-penetrate-bullet-proof-glass


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Brushman4 said:


> Even bulletproof glass is not bullet proof


I write an entire post about an additive and you decide to concentrate on one flowery word? Call it a bit of hyperbole but I was making a greater point and looking for painters who may have had experience using the Emtech cl100.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't think that crosslinker will do much. 
1) different manufacturer for different products.
2) you'll notice general finishes reformulated their finishes and they don't even mention or sell the additive anymore to my knowledge for most of their products.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*Adding Cross-Linker*



Mr Smith said:


> I wonder if adding EMTECH CL100 CrossLinker will toughen up the PPG Breakthrough?
> 
> This is an additive from Target coatings that makes waterborne coatings tougher by cross-linking.
> 
> ...


Call Target Coatings and they'll put you in direct contact with the owner, Jeff Weiss. He not only owns the company, but he's the primary chemist. I had some questions about a month ago regarding the addition of Butyl Cellosolve in his EM 8000 Conversion Varnish and he was quite helpful and informative.

As with any situation like this though, I'd expect you'll likely get some kind of response that states to do it at your own risk, since no company I know of is going to stand by the addition of their products to another company's products. Still though, he might have some insight for you.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Call Target Coatings and they'll put you in direct contact with the owner, Jeff Weiss. He not only owns the company, but he's the primary chemist. I had some questions about a month ago regarding the addition of Butyl Cellosolve in his EM 8000 Conversion Varnish and he was quite helpful and informative.
> 
> As with any situation like this though, I'd expect you'll likely get some kind of response that states to do it at your own risk, since no company I know of is going to stand by the addition of their products to another company's products. Still though, he might have some insight for you.


Good info...That's great to know. I'll call the owner next week.

What is your opinion of their waterborne lacquer? I know some of the wood workers like their clear coat, but I'll be using mostly solid colored white for cabinets.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> Good info...That's great to know. I'll call the owner next week.
> 
> What is your opinion of their waterborne lacquer? I know some of the wood workers like their clear coat, but I'll be using mostly solid colored white for cabinets.


I haven't used their pigmented wb lacquers. On a side note, if you have a chance to use their conversion varnish when doing a clear though, I'd highly recommend it. RH was the one who turned me on to it and he was right on all points about it being a great product. Their WB Universal Sanding Sealer is a good product too.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't think I've ever used a conversion varnish. Has anyone ever top-coated a waterborne conversion varnish over a pigmented paint? 

I've seen samples of Valspar Zenith WB conversion varnish (over a flat paint) that looked pretty good. Not sure how it would look for entire kitchen cabinet set. For toughness, it's a beast. It has way more solids than a lacquer.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Mods please delete. I had a brain lapse of reading comprehension. Saw target and thought general finishes. 






sayn3ver said:


> I don't think that crosslinker will do much.
> 1) different manufacturer for different products.
> 2) you'll notice general finishes reformulated their finishes and they don't even mention or sell the additive anymore to my knowledge for most of their products.


----------

